# Portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?



## stormy (30 Jan 2009 às 14:38)

portugal, situado a meio ( um pouquinho menos) caminho entre o polo e o equador tem basicamente duas estações,uma fria e chuvosa ( nov-abr) e outra quente e seca ( os restantes meses).
quando estamos fartos do calor, temos frio  , quando estamos fartos de frio, temos calor.
quando estamos fartos de chuva, temos sol, quando estamos fartos de sol, temos chuva.
quando estamos fartos de frentes sem animação, temos tempestades de verao, quando as trovoadas de verao causam danos, temos frentes sem animação.
quando está tudo seco e castanho, volta o inverno e com ele o verde esmeralda.
no inverno neva nas terras altas deixando-as lindas de brancura e quando a neve dá problemas vem o verao e ficam os prados verdejantes.
as medias anuais sao amenas dexando plantas e animais de climas frios e quentes desenvolver-se bem.
e, no final somando tudo, será que portugal tem o melhor clima do mundo


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 15:02)

Talvez


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2009 às 15:48)

Nem pensar, o melhor clima do mundo está nos EUA. Existem dezenas de países com essas mesmas características, mas para o nosso tamanho não é mau de todo, apenas um pouco frustrante às vezes.


----------



## psm (30 Jan 2009 às 16:54)

Venho fazer um primeiro reparo no teu topico que abris-te, tens que pôr pontuação, porque não se sabe se é uma afirmação ou uma interrogação.
 Se é uma interrogação ao nivel se é o melhor clima do mundo nem pensar, já uma vez pus aqui o nome de uma cidade mexicana(Cuernavaca) que tem a sempre a mesma média de temperatura anual.
 Tal como o Fil pôs existe N de sitios com um clima muito melhor que o nosso! Quanto ao o Verão ter tempestades é um erro o que dizes quando é tudo monotono , deverás ser muito novo, pois muitas vezes passam-se Verões de uma calmaria total(aborrecido), isto de um amante de meteorologia.  Mais exemplos poderia dar ao nivel das estações do ano, mais uma coisa temos 4 e não 2 estações como referis-te, e terás ter mais exatidão, e explicar essa tal afirmação do numero de estações.
 Enquanto clima mediterraneo, existem mais sitios no mundo com semelhanças, e mais radicais do que o nosso clima (para um amante de meteorologia)um desses exemplos é a Australia.


----------



## Bgc (30 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Basta olhar para o lado e ver que a vizinha Espanha é, notavelmente, mais rica em todo o tipo de fenómenos 

Além de que, têm amplitudes enormes, muita neve e calor tórrido nas costas, grandes altitudes (ao nível das melhores da Europa) e uma costa que abrange uma percentagem enorme do território


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

Portugal, não acho tenha o melhor clima do mundo, possivelmente um dos mais salubres e com uma variabilidade excepcional para o seu tamanho, mas não existe conceitos para o que é um melhor ou pior clima...Depende é de para quê é que será melhor...
Se me explicares o teu conceito de «melhor», talvez te possa ajudar...
Reparei que descreves diferentes meteorologias com algum entusiasmo, mas penso que em termos de variabilidade as grandes massas continentais são melhores assim como lugares de clima continental ( subtropical, temperado,etc...).


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 18:49)

Penso que era melhor focar a atenção em locais ou mesmo regiões e não em países inteiros. O nosso país é relativamente pequeno e apresenta apenas um tipo de clima, mas há países enormes que possuem uma grande variedade climática.


----------



## kikofra (30 Jan 2009 às 18:52)

há zonas de portugal que ou morres de frio ou de calor!


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

Dan disse:


> Penso que era melhor focar a atenção em locais ou mesmo regiões e não em países inteiros. O nosso país é relativamente pequeno e apresenta apenas um tipo de clima, mas há países enormes que possuem uma grande variedade climática.



Portugal tem diferentes tipos de clima.


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2009 às 19:00)

kikofra disse:


> há zonas de portugal que ou morres de frio ou de calor!



Na zona transmontana é possível no inverno subir às montanhas no inverno e apanhar temperaturas de -15 ou menos e no verão descer aos vales mais quentes e apanhar temperaturas acima de 45ºc. Não acontece no mesmo sítio, mas na mesma região.
Mas penso que a Ásia Central e os USA são bem mais extremos nestas coisas ( nevões, vagas de calor, furacões, geadas fortíssimas,etc...) a uma escala inimaginável para nós.


----------



## olheiro (30 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

Bgc disse:


> Basta olhar para o lado e ver que a vizinha Espanha é, notavelmente, mais rica em todo o tipo de fenómenos
> 
> Além de que, têm amplitudes enormes, muita neve e calor tórrido nas costas, grandes altitudes (ao nível das melhores da Europa) e uma costa que abrange uma percentagem enorme do território





Subscrevo inteiramente...e não é necessário ir mais longe....


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

o que eu queria dizer é que temos um clima muito variavel, que nao é uma "seca".
quanto ás estações generalizei visto que as estações de transição sao muito curtas ou indefenidas.
quando falei em tempestades de verao referia-me ás trovoadas que ocorrem no verao ( que em algumas estações é a altura do ano com maior ocorrencia desses fenomenos).
no fundo penso que temos um clima interessante e variado tendo em conta as nossas limitações geograficas.
ps um clima que nao varie e que tenha sempre as mesmas medias é um bocado xato nao?


----------



## Bgc (30 Jan 2009 às 19:17)

stormy disse:


> o que eu queria dizer é que temos um clima muito variavel, que nao é uma "seca".
> quanto ás estações generalizei visto que as estações de transição sao muito curtas ou indefenidas.
> quando falei em tempestades de verao referia-me ás trovoadas que ocorrem no verao ( que em algumas estações é a altura do ano com maior ocorrencia desses fenomenos).
> no fundo penso que temos um clima interessante e variado tendo em conta as nossas limitações geograficas.
> ps um clima que nao varie e que tenha sempre as mesmas medias é um bocado xato nao?



Chato.


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2009 às 19:21)

Bgc disse:


> Chato.


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2009 às 19:32)

stormy disse:


> o que eu queria dizer é que temos um clima muito variavel, que nao é uma "seca".
> quanto ás estações generalizei visto que as estações de transição sao muito curtas ou indefenidas.
> quando falei em tempestades de verao referia-me ás trovoadas que ocorrem no verao ( que em algumas estações é a altura do ano com maior ocorrencia desses fenomenos).
> no fundo penso que temos um clima interessante e variado tendo em conta as nossas limitações geograficas.
> ps um clima que nao varie e que tenha sempre as mesmas medias é um bocado xato nao?



Acho que a Espanha é melhor nisso!
E o bom é que está aqui perto e tão acessível!
Eu já fiz pesquisas de campo em zonas fronteiriças e sempre gostei muito dos espanhóis que lá viviam, porque sempre foram muito afáveis e amigos.
Entre Portugal e Espanha, às vezes não se sabe quais os limites e tanto plantas, como animais e pessoas vivem como se fosse a mesma coisa.


----------



## olheiro (30 Jan 2009 às 19:57)

stormy disse:


> portugal, situado a meio ( um pouquinho menos) caminho entre o polo e o equador tem basicamente duas estações,uma fria e chuvosa ( nov-abr) e outra quente e seca ( os restantes meses).
> quando estamos fartos do calor, temos frio  , quando estamos fartos de frio, temos calor.
> quando estamos fartos de chuva, temos sol, quando estamos fartos de sol, temos chuva.
> quando estamos fartos de frentes sem animação, temos tempestades de verao, quando as trovoadas de verao causam danos, temos frentes sem animação.
> ...





Esse cenário edílico, do meu humilde ponto de vista, beneficia de grande generosidade da sua parte....e de facto, talvez até nem corresponda à dura realidade de há muitos séculos...

Portugal tem um clima caracterizado por Invernos normalmente suaves, com temperaturas das mais altas da Europa (ou não fossemos vizinhos de África e não levássemos em cheio com a corrente quente do golfo), com índices de precipitação muito irregulares, exposições solares muito altas e alguma queda de neve,  quando os Deuses que regulam o frio (oriundos do Norte ou do Leste da Europa) uma duzia de vezes por século nos resolvem prendar...

Mas lá está a relatividade da questão: se perguntarmos a um Berbere qual o melhor clima do planeta....ele vai apontar-nos com certeza para os Oásis que de quando em quando aparecem na enormidade do deserto, pobres de vegetação e com nascentes de água cada vez mais reticentes....Et voilá ....para eles é a maior das verdades.


----------



## m$!!!! (30 Jan 2009 às 23:19)

Em termos de climas diferentes dentro de um pais sem estar a considerar paises como Estados Unidos que é capaz de ser maior que a Europa ou se não tá la perto, penso que esse pais tem de ser o Japão.

 O japão é provavelmente em termos meterilógicos o pais mais com mais diversidade no mundo.Começando pela capital que costuma ter neve uma vez por ano e tufões o verão todo, e que tem o monte Fuji á ali bem perto que está quase sempre coberto de neve e que já registou 38 graus negativos.

Mas isto é o menos.Começando pelo sul com os recifes de corais e com temperaturas muito amenas no inverno, para o centro do japão que está dividido em duas ilhas muito montanhosas (maior parte do território está entre 900 a 1000 metros de altura com muita neve no inverno e calor no verão, até ao norte muito frio e com muita neve do japão que tem médias de temperaturas que vão dos 6 negativos aos 12 negativos no inverno.
 A norte ainda têm o mar de osthok que fica gelando no inverno.
O japão tem a estância de esqui de Niseko que é uma das que mais neve cai(15 metros de acumulação por ano), no mundo.

O recorde de temperatura mais fria e mais quente do japão são de 40 graus e 41 graus negativos.


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2009 às 11:10)

Caros amigos, a vossa discussão é bastante interessante, embora demasiado académica... 

Mas deslocaram-se um pouquinho do tema do tópico... afinal o nosso clima é "_porreiro_" ou não?

Como eu ainda não opinei, vou deixar aqui o meu registo:

O "meu" clima, o da minha cidade, é péssimo! 

Energéticamente falando, gasto rios de dinheiro em aquecimento no inverno, seja em casa, no carro, no emprego, em casacos, botas, luvas, gorros e afins...

No verão, gasto rios de dinheiro em ar condicionado, seja em casa, no carro, no emprego, em fatos de linho, camisas de algodão, desodorizantes, etc 

Conclusão: Um clima porreiro, é o do Faial, ou o do Funchal, ou outros das ilhas! São frescos no verão e quentes no inverno! Isso é que é poupança!

Agora, para os amantes da meteorologia... serão demasiado insossos!


Um abraço


***************


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2009 às 12:48)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Como eu ainda não opinei, vou deixar aqui o meu registo:
> 
> O "meu" clima, o da minha cidade, é péssimo!
> 
> ...



Ora isso é que é falar!
E economicamente não há melhor definição de "o melhor clima do mundo" do que aquela que referiste. E é de todas as que terão um maior consenso.
Todos concordarão contigo nesse ponto.

Agora quando se falar de "o melhor clima do mundo" em termos meteorológicos, ninguém se entende. Porque uns gostam mais de frio, outros mais de calor, outros mais de chuva, trovoada, neve...

No que toca a Portugal, eu nem acho que tenhamos um clima assim tão mau, dado o nosso território que é 1/5 do Espanhol, 1/4 do Japonês e 1/104 dos EUA. De certo que muitos dos habitantes desses países precisarão de percorrer mais de 300km para que se possam deitar na areia da praia, a trabalhar literalmente para o bronze, enquanto ouvem as ondas do mar. Ainda que a água por vezes esteja a 15ºC. Mas o frio enrigesse os ossos!
Na mesma forma, e no que toca a neve, nós não temos de percorrer assim tantos quilómetros para a ver. 

Claro, não temos é fenómenos muito extremos. Mas também se assim fosse, estaríamos constantemente a chorar as vitimas de tais ocorrências.


----------



## psm (31 Jan 2009 às 13:44)

stormy disse:


> o que eu queria dizer é que temos um clima muito variavel, que nao é uma "seca".
> quanto ás estações generalizei visto que as estações de transição sao muito curtas ou indefenidas.
> quando falei em tempestades de verao referia-me ás trovoadas que ocorrem no verao ( que em algumas estações é a altura do ano com maior ocorrencia desses fenomenos).
> no fundo penso que temos um clima interessante e variado tendo em conta as nossas limitações geograficas.
> ps um clima que nao varie e que tenha sempre as mesmas medias é um bocado xato nao?







O problema ao abrir este topico que foi posto, é o de saber a quem poderá gostar um clima optimo!? Faço esta afirmação interrogação em relação ao ter ser dito que um clima com as mesmas médias para um aficionado de meteorologia como a cidade como Cuernevaca não é muito interessante, pois mas para uma pessoa da treceira idade já irá gostar pois tem sempre a mesma temperatura. O problema é que neste topico teria de ter sido feita a pergunta a quem interessa um clima optimo(aos amantes de meteorologia, ou ao comum cidadão) dai a confusão.
 É um erro quando é referido  que é o Verão onde ocorre com mais frequencia trovoadas,  esses fenomonos têm maior ocorrencia no outono e  na primavera.


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2009 às 20:03)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Caros amigos, a vossa discussão é bastante interessante, embora demasiado académica...
> 
> Mas deslocaram-se um pouquinho do tema do tópico... afinal o nosso clima é "_porreiro_" ou não?
> 
> ...



O Funchal engana! 
E porquê?
Quem vê as as suas temperaturas de verão, pensa que é moderado, mas é bastante abafado porque é muito mais húmido que cá. Conheço pessoas de lá e é o que me dizem sempre. Mesmo estrangeiros de países tropicais e tudo.
Mas sem dúvida que as ilhas macaronésicas ( em especial Madeira e Canárias) são no entanto salubres, comparativamente com a maior parte das outras regiões.


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2009 às 00:29)

belem disse:


> Não seja por isso. Até podemos fazer uma troca de dados. Cada um especifica o porquê dos dados que apresentou.Então fornece-me dados de estações na Europa do Leste para apresentar aqueles climas todos, em zonas de forte domínio de clima temperado continental, por exemplo. Ou outros.
> O clima desértico está presente nas Ilhas Selvagens.
> Não há lá estações. Aqui fui buscar os dados sobre uma publicação científica sobre ilhas da Macaronésia, que posso postar aqui, que até dá precipitações da ordem dos 150 mm, para as ilhas Selvagens. Umas das razões dizem, é não só a latitude, como a ausência de relevo significativo.O método de Kopen-Geiger, se fosse aplicado a estas ilhas seria interessante. Vegetação xerófila, rastejante, com exemplos espontâneos de euforbiáceas!
> Se alguém tem ideia do que é uma euforbiácea e das condições que requer para se desenvolver, façam favor de postar.
> ...






Desculpa Belem mas o que é estes dados tem haver com o topico em questão ? Eu fiz um post em que quem o criou fez uma grande confusão em distinguir em o que é para uns(senso comum) e para outros(amantes de meteorologia) o clima sobre Portugal.


----------



## abrantes (7 Fev 2009 às 19:21)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Caros amigos, a vossa discussão é bastante interessante, embora demasiado académica...
> 
> Mas deslocaram-se um pouquinho do tema do tópico... afinal o nosso clima é "_porreiro_" ou não?
> 
> ...



Bom eu nunca gasto nada com aquecimento :
Mas ar condicionado eu uso an noite o ano todo.


----------



## psm (7 Fev 2009 às 19:43)

abrantes disse:


> Bom eu nunca gasto nada com aquecimento :
> Mas ar condicionado eu uso an noite o ano todo.





Desculpa, mas o que colocas-te neste topico não tem nada haver com o tema.
 Acho que existe um topico para o clima da nossa terra terás que ir à procura.


----------



## abrantes (8 Fev 2009 às 17:43)

Olá, eu estava respondendo o Zoelae13 sobre o gasto de energia e estava me referindo ao Rio de Janeiro, óbvio.
Quanto ao melhor clima do mundo, acredito que seja Ulan Bator e acho mais interessante comparar a cidade e não um pais inteiro.
Sds.


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

abrantes disse:


> Olá, eu estava respondendo o Zoelae13 sobre o gasto de energia e estava me referindo ao Rio de Janeiro, óbvio.
> Quanto ao melhor clima do mundo, acredito que seja Ulan Bator e acho mais interessante comparar a cidade e não um pais inteiro.
> Sds.



pois é os paises do centro da asia teem um clima extremamente continental e muito extremado o que é interessante para todos menos os que vivem la
quanto ao topico eu queria apenas evidenciar que portugal tem um clima intressante pois varia muito em poucos kms
e estava a pensar naquilo que é interessante para um meteolouco como nos e nao a um idoso
boas


----------



## abrantes (9 Fev 2009 às 01:41)

stormy disse:


> pois é os paises do centro da asia teem um clima extremamente continental e muito extremado o que é interessante para todos menos os que vivem la



Exatamente stormy

Olha o gráfico que eu fiz com os registros de Ulan Bator em 2008!!
Quase tão quente quanto o Rio de Janeiro e muito mais frio que qualquer lugar do Brasil


----------



## abrantes (9 Fev 2009 às 01:42)

E veja bem,...
Não são dados da Mongólia como um todo, estes dados são apenas da cidade de Ulan Bator!!


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2009 às 01:44)

O clima óptimo não existe simplesmente porque os seres humanos acordam todos os dias com humores e coisas a fazer diferentes...


----------



## meteo (6 Mar 2009 às 18:04)

abrantes disse:


> Exatamente stormy
> 
> Olha o gráfico que eu fiz com os registros de Ulan Bator em 2008!!
> Quase tão quente quanto o Rio de Janeiro e muito mais frio que qualquer lugar do Brasil



 Interessante..No início de JUnho alcançou-se a máxima do ano,de quase 35 graus,e pouquissimos dias depois,uma mínima de quase 0 graus ! 
Mau mesmo são os Invernos,demasiado frios para viver


----------



## Rtrinda (31 Mar 2009 às 02:04)

Boa noite antes de mais devo dizer que sou um apaixonado amador pela Meteorologia e todas as minhas opiniõe4s são baseadas naquilo que leio e investigo. 
Antes de mais relativo a este tema gostaria de colocar so umas perguntas que julgo ainda não terem sido feitas.

Porquê que estamos a viver um mes de Março com valores baixos de precipitação e de humidade do ar com temperaturas elevadas juntando a isto ventos secos por vezes moderados e fortes de Leste temos a serra mais Atlântica e Húmida do Território (Peneda/Geres) vitima de fogos em Março e ninguém fala os meios de comunicação não dão especial relevância???

e por outro lado porquê que quando em Dezembro e Janeiro chove faz frio e neva no território Nacional temos directos,1ªs paginas de Jornais ,Programas  género Prós e Contras ou Opiniões Publicas, debates; enfim faz uma semana de Frio em Janeiro em Portugal e ninguém fala em outra coisa????

Eu julgo que deriva do titulo deste tópico, os Portugueses de uma maneira geral convenceram-se que vivem num pais com o melhor clima do Mundo independentemente se tiverem em Miranda do Douro em Janeiro ou em Beja no Verão, ou se tiverem em Viana do Castelo em Novembro ou em Alcácer do Sal em Abril, os Portugueses de uma maneira geral e ai os meios de comunicação Social são muito responsáveis, convenceram-se que Portugal tem um clima suave ameno e quente, e muita gente muitos Pivots da Televisão nem sequer sabem distinguir um clima Subtropical de um clima temperado Mediterrâneo ou Atlântico.

Eu assisti é pena não ter conhecido este site antes, assisti a uns 2,3 anos quando surgiu uma frente Fria em Janeiro denominada Frente Polar Continental(era uma massa de ar frio vinda do Leste, que atingiu perifericamente o território nacional, sendo mais sentida da Europa central) que atingiu o território Nacional Continental durante se bem me lembro uma semana, em que surgiram temperaturas baixas em que se registou uma temperatura mínima em Lisboa perto dos 2,3 Graus Positivos mas nada de especial e julgo que não houve queda de neve em locais pouco habituais, lembro-me que os meios de comunicação principalmente o Canal Nº 4 da minha TV fizeram directos, entrevistas, noticiários ,enfim uma Histeria colectiva de todo o tamanho, passada essa semana mais fria, surgiu um aumento brusco da temperatura e lembro-me que tivemos uma temperatura Max. de 22º Graus em Janeiro em Lisboa, e nesse mesmo Canal nº4 a Pivot desse noticiário começou o telejornal da seguinte maneira: 

-Boa noite o meu nome é...., a normalidade regressou a Portugal com temperaturas as quais os portugueses estão habituados.

Bem isto é de bradar aos céus é anormal para estes jornalistas estarem 3 graus em Lisboa de temperatura mínima ao ponto de ser uma noticia, mas já é perfeitamente normal estarem 22 graus em pleno mes de Janeiro. 

Isto é revelador do que é o senso comum das pessoas em Portugal relativo ao clima e a maioria das pessoas Julga que Portugal tem um clima fantástico ameno dos melhores do mundo, e isto deve-se na minha opinião ao crescimento do turismo no Algarve onde todo o território se convenceu que tinha um clima idêntico ao algarvio e mais convenceu os estrangeiros desse facto. 

Devido a esse factor é que na Praia do Meco Distrito de Setúbal tive a oportunidade neste verão de trocar impressões com um casal de turistas holandeses que estavam muito desiludidos por em pleno mes de Junho terem vindo para a Aldeia do Meco a procura de um clima mediterrâneo e o que encontram cá foi uma praia com Ondas de 4 metros, com agua fria, uma semana de tempo Nublado e fresco com noites com temperaturas perto dos 12,13 Graus isto em Junho, e falavam comigo que estavam totalmente desiludidos e sentiam-se enganados pois estava pior tempo nesta semana no Meco que estava na Holanda(que estava sob o efeito de uma vaga de calor) e eu expliquei-lhes que a Península Ibérica nomeadamente Portugal tem uma grande diversidade de climática e que o Meco não é Málaga que não tem um clima mediterrâneo de noites muito quentes e que o mar que banha a costa de Setúbal como toda a costa nacional é o Oceano Atlântico e que a temperatura da agua raramente ultrapassa os 18 Graus com uma forte ondulação e não o Mediterrâneo e eles sentiram-se totalmente enganados e eu disse-lhes que não eram os únicos que em Alcochete os ingleses também tentaram fazer um centro comercial ao ar livre convencidos que em Portugal não chovia.

Enfim posto isto será que essa historia de Portugal ter o melhor clima do Mundo não é grande parte uma grandíssima treta????

só na Europa lembro de 4,5 regiões com um clima mais ameno que o da maioria do território Nacional, Andaluzia, Malta, Chipre, Ilhas Gregas, Costa da Cecília, Córsega enfim para não entrar em mais especificidades 

A questão que quero deixar aqui exposta é que esta coisa por  vezes de acharmos que Portugal tem um clima perfeito prejudica a vida das pessoas e que os meios de comunicação dão mais importância a uma semana de frio em Pleno Inverno a que um Março atípico sem humidade sem chuva tão atípico que permitiu que na serra do geres que tem índices de humidade elevados e tem uma vegetação já do tipo atlântica arvores de folhas  caduca, Pinheiros, muita humidade esteja arder em pleno Março e o que é mais prejudicial é fazer frio em Janeiro e as pessoas comprarem mais aquecedores ou mais lenha ou destruir-se um Património Natural importantíssimo???


----------



## belem (31 Mar 2009 às 02:35)

Rtrinda disse:


> Boa noite antes de mais devo dizer que sou um apaixonado amador pela Meteorologia e todas as minhas opiniõe4s são baseadas naquilo que leio e investigo.
> Antes de mais relativo a este tema gostaria de colocar so umas perguntas que julgo ainda não terem sido feitas.
> 
> Porquê que estamos a viver um mes de Março com valores baixos de precipitação e de humidade do ar com temperaturas elevadas juntando a isto ventos secos por vezes moderados e fortes de Leste temos a serra mais Atlântica e Húmida do Território (Peneda/Geres) vitima de fogos em Março e ninguém fala os meios de comunicação não dão especial relevância???
> ...



A Europa é um continente vastíssimo e o facto de haver apenas 4 ou 5 regiões mais amenas ( a Córsega descordo completamente) que a maior parte do território nacional é muito bom.
O algarve tem as temperaturas médias anuais, nos locais mais quentes,  muito semelhantes a muitos locais afamados das ilhas gregas e Sicília e poucos locais na Andaluzia têm os invernos algarvios.
Os vales mais quentes de Portugal, têm valores no verão só com paralelo em Espanha.
A minha irmã já teve nas ilhas gregas em Agosto com 22/23ºc de máxima e noite tinha de andar com camisola. Chegou a chover lá e tudo. (Em Janeiro até chegaram a ver neve. Neva muito mais na Grécia e em Itália do que em Portugal. E mesmo no sul.)
Cá em Portugal andávamos nos 32/33ºc.
Claro que, lá costuma de estar sol e calor no verão, mas variações acontecem em quase todo o lado. Quem quer sempre sol vai para o deserto do Sahara ou algo assim.
A temperatura do mar mediterrâneo tava nos 24ºc, algo igual ao que se apanha em Monte Gordo no Algarve com regularidade ( que tantas vezes recebe águas do Mediterrâneo, por estar tão próximo).
Claro que falar em Portugal, em termos climáticos baseando-nos em uns dias de Junho, em Alcochete ( um dos locais mais frescos no verão) como fez esse casal de holandeses, é no mínimo de rir.
Eu tive na Holanda em 2002, em Junho, de dia andava nos 16ºc e de noite andava à volta de 8ºc, um frio de tipo invernal, aqui entre nós.. No entanto, pensei e com razão, que era uma fase, eles na semana a seguir até tiveram calor.
A água «fria» é a razão pela qual Portugal, tem uma das zonas marítimas mais ricas da Europa( senão a mais rica, a zona costeira junto à Arrábida, foi descrita como a zona mais rica até agora estudada na Europa). São correntes de « upwelling» vindas do fundo do mar e alimentadas pelas nortadas, que criam grandes densidades de nutrientes. 
O Mediterrâneo, ao pé da costa atlântica ocidental de Portugal, em biodiversidade parece um deserto estéril.
Mas tem as suas riquezas inerentes: salinidade, grandes amplitudes e pouca ondulação.
Claro que falar do clima de Portugal e excluir as nossas afamadas ilhas é um erro de primeira ordem.
Em termos de suavidade e amenidade, nada na Europa ( com a excepção das Canárias) se equipara à Madeira ou os Açores.
As Ilhas Selvagens, gozam até de uma clima desértico, coisa que na Grécia, na Itália, Chipre, na Malta, não há nem aparece.
Se os turistas, querem água do mar quente, vão para estas paragens e saem melhor servidos do que em Alcochete.
Nos Açores há regiões até com clima tropical e cruzeiros a estas regiões, teriam muita expressão.
Eu concordo que os media dão má cobertura, ora exageram para mal, ora exageram para bem. E o ambiente e o povo português é que sofre com isso.
Quanto ao que alguns nórdicos acham ( que nunca chove ou nunca faz frio aqui) só denota a falta de cultura básica desta gente.
Portugal não tem um clima perfeito, tem antes um clima salubre para sua latitude.
Variações grandes ocorrem no nosso território e permite uma ampla diversidade de climas para variados gostos.


----------



## Loureso (31 Mar 2009 às 04:17)

Olá Rtrinda 

Antes de mais sê bem-vindo a este espaço.
Essa é apenas uma das muitas razões que me leva a não ver telejornais, mas isto, como é óbvio, trata-se apenas da minha opinião.

Penso que a questão central prende-se pela existência de uma mentalidade transformada ao longo dos anos na sociedade portuguesa por via das circunstâncias.

Antes do Algarve ser descoberto pelas massas de Portugal era apenas acessível às elites de Portugal que era apenas uma minoria e por isso não reflectia o verdadeiro estado de alma do País nestas questões. Enquanto que há 20 ou até mesmo 30 anos atrás se assistia a um comportamento climático, segundo padrões oficiais, bem mais estável, com estações (segundo tais padrões) bem definidas, hoje assiste-se a um conjunto de situações que para além de serem motivo de preocupação por serem percursoras de um desequilíbrio do ponto de vista ambiental; paralelamente a este facto, existe uma vertente que beneficia das actuais condições; hoje é inconcebível para muitos terem um dia de trabalho ou um passeio de fim-de-semana com chuva e temperaturas baixas em pleno Inverno, no entanto, para tais, no mesmo período, sentirem na pele dias seguidos de sol com temperaturas na ordem dos 23 ou até 25 ºC é o ideal! Certamente desejariam que o tipo de clima encontrado no Algarve se estendesse a qualquer região para onde quer que fossem!

Actualmente as pessoas perante o estilo de vida que adquiriram, colocam um abismo entre o que consideram bom tempo e o que consideram mau tempo, mas na realidade tratam-se de faces distintas de tempo. Não é razoável desejarmos que chova na nossa horta ou jardim e na nossa piscina ou na praia logo à frente permanecer um Verão interminável!

Não acho que Portugal tenha o melhor clima do mundo; nem acredito que tal exista.
A subjectividade estará sempre presente.


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2009 às 08:52)

o melhor clima do mundo é de facto um assunto muito subjectivo..
quanto ao facto do nosso clima ser menos ameno/ quente que algumas zonas da europa eu discordo...locais como malta teem temperaturas semelhantes a vila real de sto antonio ou monte gordo em todas as estaçoes do ano e claro, variaçoes ocorrem  ou nao se lembram de cair chuva gelada na grecia no inverno e há 1 ou 2 anos estarem 48Cº ( esta temperatura é considerada a maxima absoluta do nosso pais e ocorreu na amareleja.
acerca do nosso inverno e dessa historia de 3 graus serem estranhos em lis e 22 nao é um erro pois AMBOS os valores para alem de possiveis sao igualmente normais ( mesmo em sines já ocorreram 25Cº em janeiro embora este valor nao seja aceite formalmente).
quanto ás praias o litoral a sul do cabo carvoeiro e claramente mais quente que o litoral a norte deste cabo sendo que se atinge uma maxima de 20-21 graus no litoral sines-sagres em setembro-outubro, 22-25 graus no litoral sagres-v.r.s.a. em agosto e a norte do cabo carvoeiro atinge-se uma maxima de 18-19 em setembro-outubro já as minimas atingem-se por volta de fevereiro e rondam os 12-14 graus no litoral oeste e os 13-15 graus no algarve ( valores estes muito proximos dos das areas mais a norte do mediterraneo).
o maior problema do litoral oeste é a nortada que "transforma" uma temperatura de 20-25 graus nuns gelidos 18
de resto concordo bastante com as opinioes do belem e do loureso
as areas mais amenas ( invernos mais quentes, veroes bastante quentes e medias anuais mais elevadas) da europa situam-se a sul da linha traçada no mapa:



esta imagem já está noutro topico.....desculpem estar a massa-los.....aberto a opinioes.


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

Algumas normais de localidades, próximas ao mar, no sul da Europa.





O Verão mais quente no leste do Mediterrâneo acaba por contribuir para valores de temperatura média anual também um pouco mais elevados.


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2009 às 14:31)

Rtrinda disse:


> Eu julgo que deriva do titulo deste tópico, os Portugueses de uma maneira geral convenceram-se que vivem num pais com o melhor clima do Mundo independentemente se tiverem em Miranda do Douro em Janeiro ou em Beja no Verão, ou se tiverem em Viana do Castelo em Novembro ou em Alcácer do Sal em Abril, os Portugueses de uma maneira geral e ai os meios de comunicação Social são muito responsáveis, convenceram-se que Portugal tem um clima suave ameno e quente, e muita gente muitos Pivots da Televisão nem sequer sabem distinguir um clima Subtropical de um clima temperado Mediterrâneo ou Atlântico.
> 
> Eu assisti é pena não ter conhecido este site antes, assisti a uns 2,3 anos quando surgiu uma frente Fria em Janeiro denominada Frente Polar Continental(era uma massa de ar frio vinda do Leste, que atingiu perifericamente o território nacional, sendo mais sentida da Europa central) que atingiu o território Nacional Continental durante se bem me lembro uma semana, em que surgiram temperaturas baixas em que se registou uma temperatura mínima em Lisboa perto dos 2,3 Graus Positivos mas nada de especial e julgo que não houve queda de neve em locais pouco habituais, lembro-me que os meios de comunicação principalmente o Canal Nº 4 da minha TV fizeram directos, entrevistas, noticiários ,enfim uma Histeria colectiva de todo o tamanho, passada essa semana mais fria, surgiu um aumento brusco da temperatura e lembro-me que tivemos uma temperatura Max. de 22º Graus em Janeiro em Lisboa, e nesse mesmo Canal nº4 a Pivot desse noticiário começou o telejornal da seguinte maneira:
> 
> ...



Por acaso acho que isso acontece muito mais em Lisboa do que no resto do país. Lembro-me, não há muito tempo, num episódio de frio, um jornalista estar em Bragança a entrevistar as pessoas na rua, e perguntava/afirmava que estava muito frio e os velhotes muito naturalmente diziam: "Estamos no tempo dele (do frio), já estamos habituados." Mas o jornalista voltava a insistir no há quanto tempo não estava tanto frio, ou o que faz para se proteger desta vaga de frio.
Portanto, havia ali uma clara tendência para fazer manchete de algo que não era assim nada de extraórdinário.

Em Lisboa, e a clara noção que tenho, é que tudo o que é calor é bem vindo.
No Inverno se estiverem 10ºC anda toda a gente a lançar pragas contra o frio. Se estiverem mais de 20ºC, ninguém diz nada, porque "é assim que deveria ser".
No Verão então, tardes com vento e máximas < 25ºC é uma tragédia! Mas com > 35ºC tá-se bem! Isto quando o normal são 28ºC.

Com a chuva então, as opiniões, conseguem ser ainda mais vincadas. Se chuva no Inverno já é uma dor de cabeça, de Maio a Setembro, é uma catástrofe. E mais uma vez sinto que Lisboa é a capital dos "anti-chuva".


Quanto ao tempo bom para a praia além das médias é preciso também ter um pouco de sorte.
Vejam lá se adivinham onde é a seguinte praia: 





Agosto, água limpa e tranquila, 17-18ºC. Belo dia de praia.

Não é mediterrâneo nem é em Portugal. Mas é na Europa!

Dias depois e em praias do Mediterrâneo, andava de casaco.


----------



## Teles (31 Mar 2009 às 15:31)

Claro que é o melhor do mundo, não tenho dinheiro para ir para outro sitío 
Estou a brincar claro que é o melhor, se não repárem que temos quase tudo,  desde neve tornados, trovoadas, muito frio, muito calor, inundações, seca e outros fenomenos desconhecidos


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2009 às 16:02)

AnDré disse:


> Por acaso acho que isso acontece muito mais em Lisboa do que no resto do país. Lembro-me, não há muito tempo, num episódio de frio, um jornalista estar em Bragança a entrevistar as pessoas na rua, e perguntava/afirmava que estava muito frio e os velhotes muito naturalmente diziam: "Estamos no tempo dele (do frio), já estamos habituados." Mas o jornalista voltava a insistir no há quanto tempo não estava tanto frio, ou o que faz para se proteger desta vaga de frio.
> Portanto, havia ali uma clara tendência para fazer manchete de algo que não era assim nada de extraórdinário.
> 
> Em Lisboa, e a clara noção que tenho, é que tudo o que é calor é bem vindo.
> ...



diz lá onde é
de resto tens muita razao.....o melhor clima para mim é o tropical pois tem de tudo por isso é que odeio uma semana de morrinha e nevoeiro mas adoro uma trovoada na praia com muita animaçao e chuva ou uma frente atlantica ou uma cut-off


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2009 às 17:06)

stormy disse:


> diz lá onde é
> de resto tens muita razao.....o melhor clima para mim é o tropical pois tem de tudo por isso é que odeio uma semana de morrinha e nevoeiro mas adoro uma trovoada na praia com muita animaçao e chuva ou uma frente atlantica ou uma cut-off



Estão a ver aquela pontinha no norte da Dinamarca, onde se junta o mar do Norte com o mar Báltico? É aí.
Skagen. 

Digamos que tive muita sorte.


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2009 às 17:47)

AnDré disse:


> Estão a ver aquela pontinha no norte da Dinamarca, onde se junta o mar do Norte com o mar Báltico? É aí.
> Skagen.
> 
> Digamos que tive muita sorte.



bem....que sorte
a agua tava a 17Cº o baltico pode chegar a esses valores mas no mar do norte é impossivel.....


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2009 às 20:18)

Média anual da temperatura mínima absoluta na Europa.





Legenda:





As áreas da zona 10 têm, em média, uma mínima anual entre -1,1ºC e 4,4ºC.


----------



## psm (2 Abr 2009 às 20:38)

stormy disse:


> o melhor clima do mundo é de facto um assunto muito subjectivo..
> quanto ao facto do nosso clima ser menos ameno/ quente que algumas zonas da europa eu discordo...locais como malta teem temperaturas semelhantes a vila real de sto antonio ou monte gordo em todas as estaçoes do ano e claro, variaçoes ocorrem  ou nao se lembram de cair chuva gelada na grecia no inverno e há 1 ou 2 anos estarem 48Cº ( esta temperatura é considerada a maxima absoluta do nosso pais e ocorreu na amareleja.
> acerca do nosso inverno e dessa historia de 3 graus serem estranhos em lis e 22 nao é um erro pois AMBOS os valores para alem de possiveis sao igualmente normais ( mesmo em sines já ocorreram 25Cº em janeiro embora este valor nao seja aceite formalmente).
> quanto ás praias o litoral a sul do cabo carvoeiro e claramente mais quente que o litoral a norte deste cabo sendo que se atinge uma maxima de 20-21 graus no litoral sines-sagres em setembro-outubro, 22-25 graus no litoral sagres-v.r.s.a. em agosto e a norte do cabo carvoeiro atinge-se uma maxima de 18-19 em setembro-outubro já as minimas atingem-se por volta de fevereiro e rondam os 12-14 graus no litoral oeste e os 13-15 graus no algarve ( valores estes muito proximos dos das areas mais a norte do mediterraneo).
> ...





Um erro no texto! As praias a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro serem mais quentes do que a norte, está errado são sim a sul do Cabo da Roca.
Em relação à linha em Portugal está errada no litoral oeste, poderá ser feita a partir de Sagres até vila real de Santo António, mas nunca a norte de Sagres

ps: Não há nenhuma estação meteorologica entre o Cabo da Roca e o Cabo Carvoeiro no litoral, e as extrapolações de temperatura e neblusidade são feitas  por imagem de satelite.


----------



## stormy (2 Abr 2009 às 22:06)

Um erro no texto! As praias a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro serem mais quentes do que a norte, está errado são sim a sul do Cabo da Roca.
Em relação à linha em Portugal está errada no litoral oeste, poderá ser feita a partir de Sagres até vila real de Santo António, mas nunca a norte de Sagres

ps: Não há nenhuma estação meteorologica entre o Cabo da Roca e o Cabo Carvoeiro no litoral, e as extrapolações de temperatura e neblusidade são feitas  por imagem de satelite.[/QUOTE]

sim, é o cabo da roca
eu dividi o litoral em 3 partes : V.R.S.A.-Sagres; Sagres-Cabo da roca e Cabo da roca-foz do minho.


----------



## Rtrinda (4 Abr 2009 às 17:14)

Antes de mais boa tarde e mais uma vez demonstro meu total agrado pela existência deste espaço na Net onde se debate estas questões climáticas que eu de facto me interesso bastante. 
Fico contente pelo meu comentário ter sido lido por vos e ter sido questionado, mas também quero referir que todas as afirmações que eu fiz foram baseadas em factos e não em opniões factos estatísticos devidamente recolhidos e so baseado nestes factos é que pdoerei discordar de alguns psts aqui publicados. 

Através do site : http://www.tutiempo.net/clima    tenho acesso a todos os registos climáticos de todos os dias de todos os anos aqui poderemos ter acesso a todos os relatórios climáticos diários que existiram em qualquer lugar do mundo. 
Neste sentido tirei algumas conclusões devo dizer que esta pesquisa que fiz foi bastante rápida demorei cerca de 15 minutos ao faze-la e que conclusões é que me saltam a vista primeiro é que é muito mais comum fazerem temperaturas abaixo dos 5 Graus positivos em Janeiro em Lisboa do que fazerem temperaturas acima dos 19,5 na mesma cidade, logo o grau de normalidade para temperaturas abaixo dos 5 graus são maiores que temperaturas acima dos 20º 
Em segundo lugar constata-se facilmente que de facto Lisboa não é a cidade nem a região mais amena da Europa e que zonas da Costa da Cecília ilha de Malta, costa mediterrânea do sul de Espanha entre Huelva e Alicante têm todas elas um clima mais ameno que a cidade de Lisboa para não referir outras cidades dentro do território nacional como Porto,Braga,Guarda,Viseu,Castelo Branco, Bragança,Vila Real, Portalegre,Covilhã onde as diferenças são ainda maiores e mais significativas e gritantes . 
Bem mas vamos então a estatística e aos factos . 

No seguinte quadro eu fiz um levantamento do mês de Janeiro dos últimos 10 anos na cidade de Lisboa onde num lado do Quadro tenho o Numero de dias( e os próprios dias) em que a temperatura Máxima REGISTADA foi superior a 20 Graus e no outro o numero de dias em que a temperatura foi inferior a 5 Graus Positivos. 
Nota refiro a cidade de Lisboa que dentro do contexto Nacional apresenta dos números mais agradáveis comparativamente com cidades do interior ou mesmo do norte e centro. 
Devo referir que toda esta informação esta disponível no site anteriormente já referido e que nada aqui é inventado ou baseado no diz que disse, isto são factos estatísticos baseados numa fonte real, disponível para toda a gente consultar. 








Anos	+20        menos de 5
1999	Nenhum	Dias: 12,13,14
Total:3  
2000	Nenhum	Dias:1,2,3,4,5,11,15,20,23,24,25 e 27
Total:12 
2001	Nenhum	Nenhum
2002	Nenhum	Nenhum
2003	Dias:26,28
Total:2	               Dias:11,12,13,14,15,16,17
Total:7
2004
	Nenhum	Dia:20
Total: 1
2005
	Nenhum	Dias:7,11,12,23,24,26,27,28,30,31
Total:10

2006	Nenhum	Dias:29,30,31
Total:3

2007	Nenhum	Dias:24,27,28
Total:3

2008	Dias: 22
Total:1
	Nenhum
2009	Nenhum	Dias:8,9,10,11,12
Total:5



Totais:

Mais de 19,5 Graus - 3 Dias
Menos de 5 Graus – 40 Dias 


Vendo esta analise que fiz concluísse que nos últimos dez anos tivemos 3 dias em Janeiro com uma temperatura registada Máxima igual ou superior a 20 Graus e que por outro lado tivemos 40 dias com temperaturas mínimas registadas inferiores a 5 Graus, bem isto estamos a falar de Lisboa porque se falarmos em outras cidades do Interior ou mesmo do Litoral Norte estes números são bem mais gritantes. 
Ou seja isto para dizer e responder que é muito mais comum termos em Janeiro temperaturas mínimas abaixo dos 5 Graus positivos que temperaturas Máximas acima dos 20 Graus, logo, ambos os fenómenos não deverão de acordo com a ciência dos factos serem postos no mesmo saco, porque a normalidade de ocorrência de temperaturas abaixo dos 5 Graus é bem maior que a normalidade de frequência das temperaturas acima dos 20 Graus e não vale a pena falarmos que vivemos uma altura marcada pelas Alterações Climáticas porque este site supra referido tem dados e relatórios da Década de 50,60,70,80 e em décadas anteriores esta tendência mantem-se. 
Devo referir que o episodio que referi no meu anterior comentário :
Eu assisti é pena não ter conhecido este site antes, assisti a uns 2,3 anos quando surgiu uma frente Fria em Janeiro denominada Frente Polar Continental(era uma massa de ar frio vinda do Leste, que atingiu perifericamente o território nacional, sendo mais sentida da Europa central) que atingiu o território Nacional Continental durante se bem me lembro uma semana, em que surgiram temperaturas baixas em que se registou uma temperatura mínima em Lisboa perto dos 2,3 Graus Positivos mas nada de especial e julgo que não houve queda de neve em locais pouco habituais, lembro-me que os meios de comunicação principalmente o Canal Nº 4 da minha TV fizeram directos, entrevistas, noticiários ,enfim uma Histeria colectiva de todo o tamanho, passada essa semana mais fria, surgiu um aumento brusco da temperatura e lembro-me que tivemos uma temperatura Max. de 22º Graus em Janeiro em Lisboa, e nesse mesmo Canal nº4 a Pivot desse noticiário começou o telejornal da seguinte maneira: 

Boa noite o meu nome é...., a normalidade regressou a Portugal com temperaturas as quais os portugueses estão habituados.

Refere-se ao ano de 2003 como podem constatar no seguinte site:
http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/01-2003/85790.htm
e que não falei por falar porque neste ano tivemos os tais 7 dias de Vaga de Frio Polar com temperaturas mínimas abaixo dos 5 Graus em Lisboa, que fez com que houvesse directos nas Televisões e depois la surgiram os tais 2 dias de temperaturas de 20 Graus ,que provocaram esse tal comentário da tal Pivot do Canal 4. 

Bem eu não sou ninguém para julgar certos assuntos so acho que os Jornalistas deveriam ter formação especifica e estarem devidamente documentados quando dão as noticias nada mais. 

E baseado em isto tudo devo referir que de acordo com esta investigação que fiz para mim e baseado nestes factos ter temperaturas acima dos 20 Graus em Janeiro é Raro e deveria ser noticia agora fazer frio deve sim ser noticia mas dentro limites da Normalidade que a estatística assim o demonstra. 
Claro que respondendo ao Lureso ,claro que essa coisa de sentirmos na pele é muito subjectiva pois hoje 4 de Abril estão cerca de 20 Graus em Lisboa eu se for para uma zona ao sol a temperatura pode subir aos 26,27 graus mas se for para junto da praia género para o Guincho ela poderá descer aos 16 Graus, alias já sai um dia de Leiria com 4 graus de negativos e cheguei a Lisboa e estavam 10 Graus postivos, mas a conclusão quer se descorde ou não está ai nos últimos 10 anos os relatórios dizem-nos que tivemos 3 dias em Janeiro em Lisboa com temperaturas acima dos 20 Graus e por outro lado tivemos 40 dias com temperaturas inferiores a 5 Graus, contra factos não há argumentos. 

Por outro lado pesquisei neste site os últimos 10 anos da cidade de Luga na Ilha de Malta pesquisei Malta como poderia ter pesquisado o Sul de Espanha ou a Costa de Cecilia e conclui uma coisa muito simples nos últimos 10 anos Luga em Malta teve 10 dias com temperaturas acima dos 20 graus no mês de Janeiro, mas por outro lado teve apenas 3 dias com temperaturas abaixo dos 5 Graus. 
Isto refere o quê???? Uma coisa muito simples é que não sei se Portugal tem o melhor clima do mundo ou não porque para mim um clima bom é um clima fresco com uma temperatura por volta dos 17,18 Graus não mais nem menos, mas que Lisboa que é das zxonas com o clima mais amenos de Portugal continental ,tem muito mais dias frios do que por exemplo a cidade de Luga isto concluísse que se para a maioria das pessoas o sinonimo de clima espectacular for clima ameno decididamente o clima da cidade de Luga é bem mais ameno que da cidade de Lisboa, concluou então que esta coisa de Portugal ter o melhor clima do mundo é propaganda e vontade da maioria dos portugueses, nada mais . 

P.S- 
Gostaria so de fazer uma correcção a ao Post do Belém, eu sei perfeitamente que a Holanda tem temperaturas mais baixas que Portugal ou Lisboa, falei apenas de um episódio pessoal aqueles turistas tiveram azar poderiam vir cá e estar 35 graus em Junho mas não vieram numa altura em que o tempo estava mais frescote, eu também já estive em Londres em Agosto com uma temperatura de 32 graus, mas sei perfeitamente que foi uma excepção do Verão Londrino, o que eu uis referir é que a nossa posição geográfica é muito suigeneris e temos um clima pouco definido e que um Holandês se for para o Guincho ou para o Meco a procura de uma agua quente um mar parado, noites quentes o que caracteriza o clima por exemplo do Algarve ou da Costa da Andaluzia ,não o vai encontrar  nada mais. Por isso não me venham dizer que Portugal tem um clima tipicamente mediterrâneo pois não concordo, pois tem muita influencia Atlântica que o faz diferente, e mais se me disserem uma cidade em que tem 1200 mm de precipitação anual como é Viana do Castelo ou o Porto e me disserem que estamos na presença de um clima mediterrâneo só porque temos 1 ou dois meses secos ou discordo totalmente. 
Outra coisa Alcochete não é uma zona fresca pois já se encontra fora da zona costeira certo.


----------



## stormy (6 Abr 2009 às 15:00)

vou deixar aqui uns graficos:


----------



## pedroneve (3 Abr 2011 às 16:24)

Boa tarde
Gostaria de comentar este tema bastante interessante a nivel pessoal.
Sinceramente, quando comparamos o clima do Algarve com o do Mediterrâneo sul ( ilhas gregas, malta, sul de Espanha entre Málaga e um pouco a sul de Valência) não nos podemos esquecer a questão da regularidade. Ou seja enquanto no inverno o Algarve apresenta uma suavidade e regularidade nas suas temperaturas face ás outras áreas referidas, no verão passa-se o inverso. Se nas ilhas gregas em Agosto podemos apanhar um dia com 22º uma ou duas vezes talvez de 5 em 5 anos, no algarve são todos os anos e várias vezes. O nosso algarve embora protegido das superficies frontais que passam a norte, não podemos esquecer que se encontra no Atlântico!! Não existem noites tropicais ( com mais de 22º de tmin.) em abundância mesmo em Montegordo. nas ilhas gregas já apanhei 20 dias seguidos com temperaturas minimas superiores a 28º. No Algarve aconteceu algo parecido só em Agosto de 2003, não podemos comparar...nestas áreas do mediterrâneo as noites são sempre quentes com minimas de 24, 25º e superiores, muito raramente se apanha uma noite muito fresca em que precisamos de um casaco de malha. 
A água fria é boa para o bom peixe e marisco, mas para tomar banho não.
O clima em Portugal é o melhor do mundo? depende do ponto de vista, no meu caso o meu clima preferido define bem as estações do ano e em Portugal isso não acontece. Podemos ter um Março quente como um Maio muito freco, é muito incerto. O que mais gosto do nosso clima são o numero de horas de sol, a ausência de furacões e tornados. O que menos gosto é o vento, estar com 6º no inverno e parecer -5º devido á humidade e instabilidade, chegarmos á primavera com 20º e na semana seguinte com 12º, ter que usar casaco de malha á noite em Julho e Agosto. 
A madeira (apenas na área do Funchal), tem para mim um clima muito mais interessante que o do continente. Invernos suaves, ausência de ventos com 5º, oceano com 24º otimo para tomar banho. Açores? não me parece que passar o ano com 15º a 20º e mais de 300 dias de chuva por ano seja agradável.
Para mim o melhor clima do mundo está nas áreas do sudoeste dos EUA, mais propriamente na carolina do norte. As estações existem e são muito certas, ou seja em Janeiro as medias Max e min são aproximadamente 13º e 2º. Existe pouco frio mas o suficiente para ocasionalmente nevar 2 ou 3 vezes por inverno, de Abril a Novembro podem guardar os casacos pois as temperaturas são altas e regulares, e sabem que em Maio não vai ser muito fresco pois nesse Abril já andam de manga curta!!  
Os furacões passam mais a sul na florida e se alguns chegam a estas áreas já são tempestades muito fracas parecidas com as que temos no outono em Portugal. tornados nem vê-los. O clima nesta área é mais regular e o verão começa em Abril e acaba em Novembro, não me importava nada de acontecer isso no nosso algarve..... 




belem disse:


> A Europa é um continente vastíssimo e o facto de haver apenas 4 ou 5 regiões mais amenas ( a Córsega descordo completamente) que a maior parte do território nacional é muito bom.
> O algarve tem as temperaturas médias anuais, nos locais mais quentes,  muito semelhantes a muitos locais afamados das ilhas gregas e Sicília e poucos locais na Andaluzia têm os invernos algarvios.
> Os vales mais quentes de Portugal, têm valores no verão só com paralelo em Espanha.
> A minha irmã já teve nas ilhas gregas em Agosto com 22/23ºc de máxima e noite tinha de andar com camisola. Chegou a chover lá e tudo. (Em Janeiro até chegaram a ver neve. Neva muito mais na Grécia e em Itália do que em Portugal. E mesmo no sul.)
> ...


----------



## belem (3 Abr 2011 às 17:19)

pedroneve disse:


> Boa tarde
> Gostaria de comentar este tema bastante interessante a nivel pessoal.
> Sinceramente, quando comparamos o clima do Algarve com o do Mediterrâneo sul ( ilhas gregas, malta, sul de Espanha entre Málaga e um pouco a sul de Valência) não nos podemos esquecer a questão da regularidade. Ou seja enquanto no inverno o Algarve apresenta uma suavidade e regularidade nas suas temperaturas face ás outras áreas referidas, no verão passa-se o inverso. Se nas ilhas gregas em Agosto podemos apanhar um dia com 22º uma ou duas vezes talvez de 5 em 5 anos, no algarve são todos os anos e várias vezes. O nosso algarve embora protegido das superficies frontais que passam a norte, não podemos esquecer que se encontra no Atlântico!! Não existem noites tropicais ( com mais de 22º de tmin.) em abundância mesmo em Montegordo. nas ilhas gregas já apanhei 20 dias seguidos com temperaturas minimas superiores a 28º. No Algarve aconteceu algo parecido só em Agosto de 2003, não podemos comparar...nestas áreas do mediterrâneo as noites são sempre quentes com minimas de 24, 25º e superiores, muito raramente se apanha uma noite muito fresca em que precisamos de um casaco de malha.



Boa tarde

Atenção que noites tropicais são acima de 20 ºc  e não 22ºc. No ano passado, por exemplo, a média das mínimas de  Faro, para o mês mais quente,  foi até superior a isso.
Mas existem coisas boas e más, para todos, ninguém é melhor ou pior.
Também temos que nos lembrar que até à latitude do Algarve neva na Grécia, com muito mais regularidade que em Portugal, enquanto as noites de verão são mais quentes na Grécia ( duvido é que seja normal fazerem mais de 28ºc durante 20 dias seguidos até porque nunca soube de tal acontecimento na bem mais quente Atenas ( durante o verão), quanto mais nas ilhas)... Também temos que nos lembrar que há regiões mais quentes no Algarve em relação às que existem junto à costa. 
Já tive com noites quentes junto a Silves e quando chegava a Portimão, junto ao mar, estava uma temperatura bem mais fresca. Mas isto não é só a experiência de um mês ou dois, são referências que existem no IM e que já foram publicadas.
Nas ilhas gregras, não sei se é raro ou não, apanhar noites mais frescas ( penso que até deve ser), mas curiosamente na vez que a minha irmã lá foi em Agosto apanhou chuva, temperaturas diurnas que praticamente não excediam os 24ºc, de noite vestia um sobretudo, estava vento quase sempre ( as ilhas até tinham vários moinhos, só se safava mesmo a temperatura da água que andava também em torno dos 24ºc). Mas claro, deve ser mais excepção que regra.
Atenção que o Algarve é no Atlântico, mas o seu clima é bem mediterrânico e recebe bastante influência do Mar Mediterrâneo sobretudo a Leste de Faro, mais durante as fases de Levante.
Além de que até mesmo o vento de Norte no Algarve, muitas vezes, tem um efeito de Fohen ( sobretudo no verão).




pedroneve disse:


> A água fria é boa para o bom peixe e marisco, mas para tomar banho não.




Não se pode comparar zonas de correntes frias com águas quentes e esperar que a primeira seja mais quente que a segunda.
Contudo, Portugal até tem zonas de corrente fria e zonas de corrente quente.
E mais que um bom peixe ou marisco, existe uma biodiversidade muito maior.




pedroneve disse:


> O clima em Portugal é o melhor do mundo? depende do ponto de vista, no meu caso o meu clima preferido define bem as estações do ano e em Portugal isso não acontece.




Não sei.
Penso que é subjectivo à opinião de cada um.





pedroneve disse:


> A madeira (apenas na área do Funchal), tem para mim um clima muito mais interessante que o do continente. Invernos suaves, ausência de ventos com 5º, oceano com 24º otimo para tomar banho. Açores? não me parece que passar o ano com 15º a 20º e mais de 300 dias de chuva por ano seja agradável.
> Para mim o melhor clima do mundo está nas áreas do sudoeste dos EUA, mais propriamente na carolina do norte. As estações existem e são muito certas, ou seja em Janeiro as medias Max e min são aproximadamente 13º e 2º. Existe pouco frio mas o suficiente para ocasionalmente nevar 2 ou 3 vezes por inverno, de Abril a Novembro podem guardar os casacos pois as temperaturas são altas e regulares, e sabem que em Maio não vai ser muito fresco pois nesse Abril já andam de manga curta!!
> Os furacões passam mais a sul na florida e se alguns chegam a estas áreas já são tempestades muito fracas parecidas com as que temos no outono em Portugal. tornados nem vê-los. O clima nesta área é mais regular e o verão começa em Abril e acaba em Novembro, não me importava nada de acontecer isso no nosso algarve.....



Cada região tem as suas peculiaridades assim como as opiniões das pessoas.
A meu ver um Algarve com um clima tão irregular como o da Carolina do Norte ( que é uma região vasta e com climas distintos, gostaria de saber a que região se refere...), ficaria completamente descaracterizado.
Seria a extinção de espécies tão emblemáticas e espectaculares como o Camaleão, por exemplo.
Certamente a Carolina do Norte, ficaria também irreconhecível com o clima do Algarve, por exemplo.
Mas entendo e respeito, a sua opinião.


----------

